# OTR microwave help



## Mrsrobinson23 (Jan 8, 2013)

I bought an OTR microwave and discovered the manual says it can't be installed under a cabinet that's more than 13" deep. I contacted GE and Panasonic and they said this was true for all their microwaves. I can understand the ones on the sides not beingmore than 13" deep so the door on the otr opens properly, but why does it matter about the one on top? the venting slats are on the front, not on the top. Funny thing is my last home (which we had built 5years ago) had a GE mounted on a 15" deep cabinet.

What do I do?

We moved to a fixer upper this last summer, and I just ordered the new kitchen cabinets. The design has the cabinet above the stove as taller than the ones on each side, and then also 15" deep vs 12" deep so that the crown doesn't interfere with the doors on the taller cabinet.

So there must be some microwave out there that I can install on a 15" deep cabinet. This layout is no different than our last house. The vent will go up the cabinet bottom and out the wall if that makes any difference.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

The front top edge of the unit must have the bottom of the cabinet rail to draw up tight against when you install the through the cabinet bottom bolts. Buy an extra filler that matches the cabinets and rip it down to the depth of the recess under the cabinet, so you can install it even with the stiles of the two side cabinets. Fasten it with srews from inside the cabinet. If the cabinets are a dark finish, order another filler to five you some material to fill the space between the added piece and the factory cabinet rail, so that you don't see the couple of inches of light colored box bottom; and eliminate that little dirt trap pocket.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Exactly what I was thinking.
I'd mount the strip in predrilled holes before trying to install.


----------



## Mrsrobinson23 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm going to try and attach a photo of my old kitchen.. The new one has the same layout on the stove wall.

There is no recess on the cabinet. it's a 15" deep full overlay door. 

When I called GE, LG etc they told me it's a venting issue - but the vent thing is on the upper front on some, but they said that doesn't matter. I don't get it. My old kitchen in the photo has a GE one mounted flat against the wall and flush with the front of the 15" cabinet.


----------

